# My budgie's poop is getting whitish &#x1f61e;



## phani (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, My female budgie's poop is turning into white/cream colour. I visited a vet along with my budgie 10 days back for this and followed prescribed antibiotics for 3 days but this is not getting anything better. I need help from someone to identify the issue or is it normal? I have attached the images. Looking forward to hear from someone.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

All budgie droppings should have a white portion to them, I don't see anything abnormal in the pictures. Why were you given an antibiotic, did the vet do a test and see an over abundance of bacteria?


----------



## phani (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Cody,

Thanks very much for picking this up. I would like to give some more background about this. We had a male bird ‘Beast’ for few years and unfortunately it caught some unknown disease and expired last year. All that we observed and remembered in Beast’s case is droppings turning more into white and the white portion did increase with passing days but we didn’t have any idea, hoped it is normal but one scary day it passed away and the cage floor has the droppings of white/cream color.

So we started observing the same behavior in the female bird ‘Icy’ as well now and we are afraid there is a similar issue that taken away Beast has got into Icy. We took to the vet(not avian vet I din’t find any experienced avian vet here in Chennai ☹) and she observed the droppings and said it is normal and prescribed antibiotic as there could be some mild infection.

The white portion of dropping is slowly increasing and it is looking abnormal now when compared with its usual droppings a month ago. Apart from this Icy is not active as it is used to be.

Please suggest is this can be because of any underlying health issue as I’m so confused and helpless. We are thinking to take her to a different vet tomorrow to see if they can find anything.

Thanks in advance for your kindness.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the droppings were all white and a bit puffy ( something known as popcorn droppings) that could be an indication of a digestive issue or a problem with the pancreas, but the droppings you posted do not look at all like that. Is the vet able to do a test called a gram stain on the droppings, that would show if there is anything in the droppings that should not be there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Under the circumstances, it does sound as if taking your budgie to an Avian Vet at this time is a good plan. Be sure to ask for the gram stain that Cody mentioned when you see the vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please try to find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------

